

Why build your Java projects with Gradle rather than Ant or Maven? - brmunk
http://www.drdobbs.com/jvm/why-build-your-java-projects-with-gradle/240168608?queryText=Why%2BBuild%2BYour%2BJava%2BProjects

======
vorg
> [Gradle] makes the right move to abandon XML and introduce the dynamic
> language Groovy to define your build logic. Sounds compelling, doesn't it?

> Even though it wasn't part of the core Maven project, a similar approach was
> proposed by the project Maven Polyglot that enables you to write your build
> definition logic, which is the project object model (POM) file, in Groovy,
> Ruby, Scala, or Clojure.

Perhaps Gradle also needs to enable us to define our build logic in "Groovy,
Ruby, Scala, or Clojure" instead of just Groovy. To attract projects primarily
built with JRuby, Scala, and Clojure away from Rake, SBT, and Leiningen,
Gradle needs to not just handle polyglot projects but also to actually become
polyglot itself.

